# Drill press as pen press.



## stevers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks,
A while back I aquired an older Black and Decker benchtop drill press. I already have a benchtop DP, but I can't say no to a free tool. Sickness I guess. Anyway I decided to turn it into a pen press. I stripped it all the way down to the bare essentials. Took off the motor, pullies and the top cover. I think it will work very well for my needs.
My question now is, what kind of jigs or inserts to use to accually press the pens. I am hoping some of you out there have done the same thing. If anyone has and can post a pick or two or a link to somewhere with some ideas, that would be great. 

If your interested, here are acouple of picks of what I have so far,

This is the press as it sits now,






Notice I took the spring mechanism off, I did this so when I am preparing to press a pen, the top press mechinism will come "to me". That way, I will not have to take my hands off of the pen parts to reach for the handels. And the shaft pushes up easily with the back of the hand or an extra finger. I'll see how it works and make adjustments as need be.












Thanks to David, I found a good use for it.


----------



## Dario (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice.  

I don't think you need anything else other maybe a few blocks or one that is like a stairs to accomodate various lengths/heights without adjusting the table.


----------



## stevers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey, thats a good idea. Thanks Dario


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 15, 2006)

Since acquiring my floor model DP, I use my benchtop Ryobi to press many of my pens. I use a series of scrap white oak blocks like Dario suggested. Works great and since I could only get about $60 for it, I decided to keep it so I can keep my PHD vise set up on the big DP. I also use the Ryobi with my sanding drums and other cutters. Hey, two DPs actually come in handy. As do two table saws and two lathes. Just wish SHMBO would let me get the Nova DVR that Charles is selling... or better yet, the Robust. Now THAT'S a lathe! Sorry, Steve, I got windy.[:I]


----------



## stevers (Nov 15, 2006)

I know what you mean Billy, as soon as I win my Powermatic shop from Rockler, I'll have two of everthing. And if the SHMBO expects me to sell one set, well lets just hope it dose'nt have to come to that. Oh, I'm still waiting for my shop from Norm too.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 16, 2006)

A free tool is always a good tool.

Congrats and looks like a deal to me.


----------



## Dario (Nov 16, 2006)

BTW, If you go with the stairs type of shim...you can put back the spring mechanism.  I believe it will work better with it []


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 16, 2006)

Your shop is TOOOO clean, you need to make some sawdust[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 16, 2006)

FIrst thing I would do is put everything back in it.
I would make a turret and off set it so a concentric circle would be directly under the quill. Glue in steps along the circumfrence , each one about a 1/2 taller than the last.
Use it in this configuration for milling blanks.
Turn a pice of hard maple with a tenon  so you can chuck it up for "pressing"
As a pen press it is overkill.
Yes you can have the need for 2 drill presses, especially with kits that have two different sized tubes.
That is what I would have done.


----------



## samuel07 (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=242-1000

I bought this from CSUSA and am pretty happy with it.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks like you could build one for under $5.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 16, 2006)

YOu could always use a hammer and bang them in.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 16, 2006)

I kept it simple. I use a piece of hard maple glued to the end of a 1/4 inch carrage bolt. I chuck it up and press with it. It can be quite fast with the right size shim blocks, step block. Just as long as the quill travel is long enough.


----------



## stevers (Nov 16, 2006)

I like the idea of the concentric apperatus. I was thinking along that line myself. I also like the idea of a tenon mounted pressing apperatus in the quill. But it is going to stay a pen press. I have a systom for drilling blanks that I like and works well for me. 
As for the clean shop, thats just one of my pet peeves. I clean up after I finish a project so the next project can be started clean and fresh. Ya, I know, it's a problem and I am working on it. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 16, 2006)

Nawh, I am always amazed at the "it has to be trashed to work in" mentality. A clean shop is just much safer to work in. Walking ontop of piles of shavings and stuff all over workbenches are just asking to take someone out.

BTW Steve, cool rehab! []


----------



## jtate (Nov 16, 2006)

How's this for a vintage drill press!






It's on it's side but you can tell it clamped on the bench and then you drilled by hand.

It just sold on eBay for $26.99 (item number 120051318983  )  but I didn't buy it.  I'm into exhibiting self-control!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />I kept it simple. I use a piece of hard maple glued to the end of a 1/4 inch carriage bolt. I chuck it up and press with it. It can be quite fast with the right size shim blocks, step block. Just as long as the quill travel is long enough.



How did you deal with the round head of the carriage bolt??  I did the same thing, more or less; but used a 1/2" hex head bolt.  There is, however,  another quick and easy solution that should be obvious to all penturners.....except me, of course. Take that block of wood and turn a short(inch or so) tenon and then chuck the thing in the DP.


----------



## stevers (Nov 17, 2006)

Whats self control? LOL Does that mean I cant buy every tool I see at a garage sale.
Thanks Lee, it was pretty rusty, but nothing a little steel wool and wire brushes in the hand drill could'nt fix. I shot you an E-mail, did you see it?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />I like the idea of the concentric apperatus. I was thinking along that line myself. I also like the idea of a tenon mounted pressing apperatus in the quill. But it is going to stay a pen press. I have a systom for drilling blanks that I like and works well for me.
> As for the clean shop, thats just one of my pet peeves. <b>I clean up after I finish a project so the next project can be started clean and fresh. Ya, I know, it's a problem and I am working on it. </b>Thanks guys.


If you have a half a dozen mandrels filled at the same time with pens in progress you are never really finished and you won't have to clean so often[^](Of course when you do clean it  takes a day or 5


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />Whats self control? LOL Does that mean I cant buy every tool I see at a garage sale.
> Thanks Lee, it was pretty rusty, but nothing a little steel wool and wire brushes in the hand drill could'nt fix. I shot you an E-mail, did you see it?



Yes I did, if you are talking about the photos of the press. Did I forget to reply to that one??


----------



## Grizzlyss (Nov 17, 2006)

That's a great idea. I am stilling looking into which Drill Press to get, drilling them by hand is time consuming, and nerve racking as well. For assembling pens I am using a Quick Grip Bar Clamp right now to assemble my pens, it seems to work good, and you can easily control the amount of pressure. Then again I have nothing to compare it with, LOL.


----------

